# How do you push a track snowblower?



## Twixboy (Feb 23, 2015)

I just bought a Troy Bilt Storm Tracker 2890 snowblower, my first 2-stage machine. I'm a bit confused about how to move this thing around once I turn off the engine. I can't get it to budge at all. My fear is it will break down one day in the middle of my driveway and I won't be able to get it back into the garage. There are 6 gears - 4 forward and 2 reverse. I'm assuming I need to disengage the transmission by putting it into neutral. Can someone tell me how to do this?


----------



## NorthMaine (Feb 9, 2015)

That's the nature of a tracked blower. Not really much you can do about it.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Build a small dolly and keep it close by.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Twixboy 

You will see a lot of tracked blower owners who use a furniture dolly or something similar under their machine to move it around.

Like: 1000 lb. Capacity Mini Mover's Dolly

(Not recommending the Mini size just was easy to grab the link.)


----------



## Twixboy (Feb 23, 2015)

NorthMaine said:


> That's the nature of a tracked blower. Not really much you can do about it.


So it has nothing to do with the fact that the machine is still in gear? I was thinking it was like a car where I'd have to shift it into neutral before I can push it with the engine off. I wasn't able to try out a Troy Bilt track model before buying it online, but I thought I remember being able to move the Honda track model around at my local dealer.



Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to the forum Twixboy
> 
> You will see a lot of tracked blower owners who use a furniture dolly or something similar under their machine to move it around.
> 
> Like: 1000 lb. Capacity Mini Mover's Dolly


Thanks, I've been considering a 2-stage for many years and have read many posts on these forums. After paying around $750 on plow service over the past month (yes, it has snowed that much in the past month), I finally got fed up and ordered one so I can get off this expensive plow contract. 

I do have a Harbor Freight nearby so I'll pick one of those up, but I'm wondering which one is better. Should I get the larger dolly so I can fit both tracks on 1 dolly (18" x 30") or should is it more stable to use 2 or 3 small dollies - 1 for each track and possibly another one under the augers.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

If you have kids, a skateboard works. I just tilt the machine forward and shove the skateboard under the middle with my foot. I tilt it right or left to steer.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Twixboy said:


> snip
> 
> Should I get the larger dolly so I can fit both tracks on 1 dolly (18" x 30") or should is it more stable to use 2 or 3 small dollies - 1 for each track and possibly another one under the augers.


I'd try to keep it as simple as possible. One dolly. The auger doesn't need support on a track model. The tracks provide the stability.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

SnowG's idea is a pretty clever one.

For the size it might be helpful to take a quick measurement of the width and length of your snowblower and compare that to the furniture dollies.

This is the one I use. It's Harbor Freight's plastic model and I think it's the same dimension wise as their larger wooden dollies.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Whatever makes you feel comfortable when moving it. You could use two small ones nailed to a larger board that supports both tacks and the bucket or cut one up and enlarge it or start from scratch.
With the drive lever up that's as "neutral" as it gets unfortunately. If you have the trigger steering you can try pulling both of those to see if it helps. I drove one and noticed it was a bear once it wasn't powered but didn't try the triggers to see if it might make it easier to man handle.
If it does, let us know.


----------



## Twixboy (Feb 23, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Whatever makes you feel comfortable when moving it. You could use two small ones nailed to a larger board that supports both tacks and the bucket or cut one up and enlarge it or start from scratch.
> *With the drive lever up that's as "neutral" as it gets unfortunately. *If you have the trigger steering you can try pulling both of those to see if it helps. I drove one and noticed it was a bear once it wasn't powered but didn't try the triggers to see if it might make it easier to man handle.
> If it does, let us know.


When you say with the drive lever up, do you mean between to put the gear shifter between the notches for the forward/reverse gears or are you referring to the drive control lever on the handle? I still don't understand how a wheeled snowblower can move if the transmission is in gear. Won't that ruin the powertrain? Sorry for the newbie questions - this is my first piece of equipment without a hydrostatic transmission so I'm not understanding how "neutral" works.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The "drive" lever at the handle bar not the shift lever.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Twixboy said:


> I just bought a Troy Bilt Storm Tracker 2890 snowblower, my first 2-stage machine. I'm a bit confused about how to move this thing around once I turn off the engine. I can't get it to budge at all. My fear is it will break down one day in the middle of my driveway and I won't be able to get it back into the garage. There are 6 gears - 4 forward and 2 reverse. I'm assuming I need to disengage the transmission by putting it into neutral. Can someone tell me how to do this?


There should be quick release pins on the axle if you ever get stuck out in the driveway. Mine does, but I also made myself a ramped dolly to move it around in the garage.



*Click for video*


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Only thing I'd like to add to this is that if you have a rougher surfaced drive with cracks or ripples or a rough transition into the garaged area, you may want to fab one up yourself with plywood and 2x3's around edge (or just double up the plywood) and buy some larger castors/wheels at the HF instead of the pre-made dolly with the smaller wheels. 

Might cost slightly more but rolling would be easier on rough surface.


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

What about a crazy carpet?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Could always use a large piece of cardboard. That always slides nice over a slight layer of snow and ice. And, it's cheap.


----------

